# NRG CEO On America's 'Shockingly Stupid' Power System



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

David Crane's vision of the future of power sees the 100-year-old grid is nearly obsolete.

More...


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder to what lengths the existing power industry will go to stop home generation of power. If Blacklight Power can do what they claim and build a generator based on hydrino conversion that produces 10 megawatts and is less than a cubic foot in volume while using just a few liters of water per month, the grid will be scrapped for its copper value.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

http://youtu.be/KFs8vMjTL7U

http://youtu.be/ColhrJF4mHs


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamer said:


> I wonder to what lengths the existing power industry will go to stop home generation of power.


All any corporation can do to stop the future is marketing, which only works on the stupid. Smith Corona, despite an Anti-Trust suit, had zero impact on the conversion from typewriters to word processors.

The utilities will hang on longer because a) the electricity from the utilities is identical to what you can generate at home (and so it is "easy" just to sign up for power rather than installing your own equipment); and b) because some people live paycheck to paycheck they cannot afford the up-front capital costs even if they decline considerably.



> If Blacklight Power can do what they claim and build a generator based on hydrino conversion that produces 10 megawatts and is less than a cubic foot in volume while using just a few liters of water per month, the grid will be scrapped for its copper value.


I believe you will find more information about Blacklight Power under the "Perpetual Motion" category....


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

PhantomPholly said:


> All any corporation can do to stop the future is marketing, which only works on the stupid. Smith Corona, despite an Anti-Trust suit, had zero impact on the conversion from typewriters to word processors.
> 
> 
> I believe you will find more information about Blacklight Power under the "Perpetual Motion" category....


 Well, the power companies have a lot more money than Smith Corona, and they could buy up any of these start-ups to suppress and delay a new power generation technology. It all depends on how difficult it is for others to replicate the LENR or hydrino effects without infringing the patents the start-ups owned. Blacklight Power isn't selling perpetual motion. They are selling a nuclear conversion of hydrogen, converting water into oxygen and hydrinos, which are a form of hydrogen whose single electron has given up so much energy that it can no longer interact with anything. That energy exits the atom in the form of high-frequency and high-energy ultraviolet light bordering on x-ray. It is no more "perpetual motion" than nuclear fission reactors are. There is a two hour video out there of the investor meeting they had a few weeks ago. Very interesting.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamer said:


> Well, the power companies have a lot more money than Smith Corona, ...


Not really. Oh, collectively certainly but Smith Corona was a giant in its time.


> ...and they could buy up any of these start-ups to suppress and delay a new power generation technology.


They certainly could, if those who developed such a solution were willing to sell. The thing is, we would still hear about it - and no such silver bullet has "disappeared." People talked about how NiCad was "buried," but they really weren't that cost effective. Same with nickel iron batteries.

No, if there is money to be made people will do not only what makes them the most money, but what gets them "immortality" (money for the ego) - and that isn't selling out to someone who is going to bury their hard-won invention in a warehouse somewhere. That sort of stuff is relegated to the SyFy channel. 

If one company is willing to buy you out, there are probably many with whom you can negotiate. No inventor wants their "genius" buried, and someone who needed to sell out (for example to pay for surgery for a dying family member) could certainly include a provision that if the product isn't commercialized in XX years the rights revert to them or their heirs.



> It all depends on how difficult it is for others to replicate the LENR or hydrino effects without infringing the patents the start-ups owned. Blacklight Power isn't selling perpetual motion. They are selling a nuclear conversion of hydrogen, converting water into oxygen and hydrinos, which are a form of hydrogen whose single electron has given up so much energy that it can no longer interact with anything. That energy exits the atom in the form of high-frequency and high-energy ultraviolet light bordering on x-ray. It is no more "perpetual motion" than nuclear fission reactors are. There is a two hour video out there of the investor meeting they had a few weeks ago. Very interesting.


They aren't selling anything until they can actually demonstrate a product that works - and no such product has been seen. However, if you truly believe in such things and have money to invest, I happen to have a sure thing for you. PM me for details.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

PP You need to study what happened with the Nickel metal batteries , then make a statement about it. I hope you were not so ill informed on these that you thought you were commenting on nickel metal .


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

aeroscott said:


> PP You need to study what happened with the Nickel metal batteries , then make a statement about it. I hope you were not so ill informed on these that you thought you were commenting on nickel metal .


Lol I do try not to make spurrious comments without first being informed.

The plant Edison built (or one of its successors built by whoever acquired the battery company from Edison) manufactured Nickel Iron batteries up until the 1960s, then sold out to one of the larger battery makers. Sometime near the end of the plant's existence pre-EPA hazmat requirements were placed on manufacturaing which raised costs. Demand had already been low but steady for niche markets such as mining for decades due to high price and the need to perform manual maintenence on them, and some while after buying the Edison plant the acquiring battery maker discontinued them because they were no longer profitatble. They are, by the way, still being manufactured in China where they don't give a hoot about environmental damage and care only about profit - and if you'll look up the cost you will quickly discover why no one wants them.

Of course, that is not the spin the conspiracy folks put on those facts - but really, can you imagine anyone using a nickel iron battery in their transistor radio which needed to have fluid levels maintained and had to be kept upright? They were never going to be consumer batteries.

As for Nickel Metal Hydryde, they might have been more successful except for a marketing disaster which drove people away from the product (the "memory problem"). Again, they were in fact more complicated and expensive to manufacture and demand was killed by the "rumors" that they would always develop a memory and be useless - perhaps circulated by their competitors moreso than out of a desire by the patent holder to make them disappear. Of all of the conspiracy theories, that one holds more water because they could not compete making those batteries while having to pay patent royalties too. In any event, in real life their capacity was not so much greater than lead acid (which were also rechargeable a few times, for the younger folks on the forum who don't remember lead acid D-Cells and C-Cells). In my mind, the elimination of lead-acid from consumer batteries was a bigger tragedy - but that was mandated because of the toxicity of lead, which the early EPA went on a rampage to remove from our ecology anywhere that children might consume it (paint, gasoline, consumer batteries, etc.). Lead acid consumer cells were downright cheap compared to Nickel Metal Hydride or the disposeable Alkaline cells, but like incandescent bulbs were regulated out of existence.

Conspiracy theories are rarely true in business, unlike in politics. Only the government truly has the power to thwart the free market - and even that power has its limits as the black market tends to provide truly superior products to those who know better than the government what they want.


----------

